# Job Opportunity



## CasimiraMorence (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello,
I am Job seeker and wanted to know the job scenario in Germany.
Please mention.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Casimira, You need to be more specific about what you are looking for as a 'job seeker' and what skills you have. If you don't know German it will be very difficult.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Jobs exist - that's the scenario.


----------



## CasimiraMorence (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello,
Thanks ..
I know German little bit and wanted to work in technical field.
You may give suggestion accordingly,I am graduate.

Reply..


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Accordingly I suggest looking online for jobs in your field, and applying for them.


----------

